
Ask HN: How old is too old to be a newcomer in web development? - Nathandim
I keep reading stories of ageism from people who are much more experienced than me and it scares me of how hard, if not impossible, it will be for me to get my first job (38).<p>I cannot imagine how being 35 going back for a degree would feel like given that they&#x27;ll graduate at best when they&#x27;re near 40.
======
iiCe89
you can be any age for example '82-year-old Masako Wakamiya first began
working she still used an abacus for maths - today she is one of the world's
oldest iPhone app developers, a trailblazer in making smartphones accessible
for the elderly.'

if you want to become a developer majority of the community would be
supportive :)

